# Umlaute in txt-Datei



## mmdj (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo.
Wenn ich eine Txt-Datei einlese, werden Umlaute nicht richtig ausgelesen, asserdem habe ich in der ersten Zeile, vor dem ersten Zeichen immer ein 'ï»¿'.
Weiss jemand, was ich dagegen machen kann?

Ich weiss, dass es schon eine Unmenge von Themen über Datein gibt, jedoch habe ich zu den Umlauten nichts gefunden.


----------



## DrSoong (11. Juni 2006)

Liegt an der Codierung der Textdatei, es gibt z.B. eine DOS- und eine Windows-Version des Textzeichensatzes. Post mal einen Ausriß hier als Anhang zum Ansehen.


Der Doc!


----------



## mmdj (11. Juni 2006)

Hier ein Bsp. für eine solche Datei. Sie ist vom Programm Mp3Tag generiert worden, die Informationen sollte mein Programm nun in die Musik-Datenbank einfügen.


----------



## deepthroat (11. Juni 2006)

Hi.

Die Datei ist im UTF-8 Zeichensatz gespeichert. Die ersten Zeichen in der Datei sind die sogenannte BOM (Byte-Order Mark).

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dieser Link: http://www.activevb.de/rubriken/kolumne/kol_20/unicode.html

Wie machst du denn das Lesen der Datei? Und welche VB Version verwendest du denn?

Gruß


----------



## mmdj (19. Juni 2006)

Es handelt sich um Visual Basic 6. Das Enlesen geht so:


```
dat_music = cmdlg_dat.FileName
Open dat_music For Input As #1
While Not EOF(1)
  Line Input #1, titel
  Line Input #1, interpret
  Line Input #1, album
  Line Input #1, jahr
  Line Input #1, track
  Line Input #1, genre
  Line Input #1, kommentar
  Line Input #1, dateipfad
  Line Input #1, dauer
  List1.AddItem (Format(interpret, ">") & " - " & Format(titel, ">") & " - " & dauer & " - " & album & " - " & jahr & " - " & track & " - " & Format(genre, ">") & " - " & Format(kommentar, ">") & " - " & dateipfad)
  anzahl = anzahl + 1
Wend
Close #1
```


----------

